# Firefox lädt Seite zweimal



## Thomas D (1. März 2008)

Hallo!

Ich habe eine Seite, die beim Firefox 2.0.0.12 immer doppelt geladen wird. In Opera 9.25 und IE 7.0.5730.13 läuft alles einwandfrei. Jemand eine Idee woran es liegen könnte, dass nur Firefox dieses Problem hat? Es nämlich insofern wichtig, da ein INSERT-Befehl in der Seite in Firefox natürlich zweimal ausgeführt wird - habe ich nun mittels Extraabfrage abgefangen. Irgendwie ist's aber doch sehr lästig ...

MfG, Thomas D.


----------



## surfingtwou (1. März 2008)

Bei mir ist auch so ein Problem aufgetreten, wenn ich etwas in einem TAB öffnen wollte, wurde dies im TAB und im aktuellen Fenster geöffnet. Auslöser war bei mir das Add-on "Tab Scope 0.2.2.4". Nach dem Deaktivieren tratt das Problem nicht mehr auf.

Gruß
Holger


----------

